
Reactive Relational Programming with PLRelational - mpweiher
https://plausible.coop/blog/2017/08/10/reactive-relational-programming-with-plrelational
======
75dvtwin
I felt that rxjava has similar philosophy behind.

Whether it is UI or interaction with an external API,

\-- declaring relations

\-- declaring transformation that must occur on the data flowing through those
relations

\-- instantiating by means of asynchronous observers

appears, at least in my view, have similar concepts as rxJava (or other non-
java implementations)

Therefore, a question to others -- what are non-trivial differentiators
between PLRelational and Rx<*> family of libraries?

------
DenisM
These guys are also behind PLCrashRepoter - pretty much every iOS app that
collects crash logs is using this library.

The article is rather dense, but given their reputation it might be worth a
thorough read.

------
nickmain
The big news here is that Voodoopad isn't dead.

